

Want to be bought by Google? Add "ku" to your company name - catalinist
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Google/?p=766#8212;%20just%20a%20week%20ago,%20Google%20snapped%20up%20%E2%80%9CZingku%E2%80%9D%20and%20today%20%E2%80%9CJaiku%E2%80%9C.%20%20Jaiku%20is%20similar%20to%20Twitter%20%E2%80%94%20but%20it%20has%20a%20fairly%20small%20user-base%20

======
jkush
Nice, I can't wait for Sergey to call!

~~~
lpellis
I dont know if ku in the middle of your name will count ;)

